# Catfish stew



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

in a gallon pot,mix:
1 beer,cheapest you can get,the crappier the better![I use Miller high life]
1 pound catfish fillets or nuggets.
1 diced red onion.
2+ pods of Cyanne pepper or Jalapeno [red].
2 diced red potatoes.
2 diced carrots.
2 diced tomatoes.
1 chicken leg or a handful of chicken skin and fat[dip it out for the cats later.]
a hand full of brown rice.
1 mixing spoon full of butter.
1 tea spoon of sage,1 of salt,one of black pepper,1/2 one of Oregano.

Boil the rice and chicken until about half done and add the other ingredients and continue to boil until the catfish gets done,bring to a simmer and add 1/4 cup of non dairy creamer if desired,serve with grilled garlic bread and ice cold good beer.serves 6.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I will have to see how it is without the 2+ pods of Cyanne pepper or Jalapeno [red].

Andi and Cyanne pepper or Jalapeno ... Not going to happen.


----------

